# Danish FreeBSD Dev. Sues Lenovo Over "Microsoft Tax"



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2009)

Slashdot Article.


----------



## aragon (Aug 15, 2009)

Thought it would be PHK.  Hope he wins his case!


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am glad some one is doing this, I love thinkpads and it's a crying shame that they have a "NO OS" option when configuring it at purchase. I am happy with windows infact I am in it now but I have the MS action pack (I am a small OEM) and I always dual boot with FreeBSD or some kind of Linux but I hate having to pay for something twice.


----------

